# In bekanntem URL-Link Tag_Monat einfügen



## P234590 (1. Okt 2009)

Guten Tag,

im unterstehenden javascript, wird ein Datum erzeugt.
Wie kann ich es so verändern, daß es an eine bekannte URL angefügt wird?

*Beispiel : <a href="http://www.beispiel.de/1_Oktober">Beispiel Link</a>*


Hier mein script zur Erzeugung von "1_Oktober"

<script type="text/javascript"><!--

var monatsnamen = new Array(12);
monatsnamen[0] = "Januar"; monatsnamen[1]="Februar";
monatsnamen[2] = "März"; monatsnamen[3]="April";
monatsnamen[4] = "Mai"; monatsnamen[5]="Juni";
monatsnamen[6] = "Juli"; monatsnamen[7]="August";
monatsnamen[8] = "September"; monatsnamen[9]="Oktober";
monatsnamen[10] = "November";
monatsnamen[11]="Dezember";

function tagesdatum() {
   var d = new Date();
   var datumsstring = d.getDate();
   datumsstring +=  "_" + monatsnamen[d.getMonth()];
   document.write(datumsstring);
}
//--></script>

<script type="text/javascript"><!--
   tagesdatum();
//--></script> 


Vielen Dank

Peter


----------



## ARadauer (1. Okt 2009)

java hat mit javascript nur den namen gemeinsam...


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## faetzminator (1. Okt 2009)

Du definierst eine ID für den Tag, kannst ihn so finden und passt das Attribute href an.


----------

